# mix of figurines, need help identifying



## msleonas (Sep 29, 2012)

I found these during my last dig. The one that I think is the most interesting is the one marked Japan on the back. Any input on any of them would be appreciated.

 Thanks






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## botlguy (Sep 29, 2012)

Quite interesting. The JAPAN one looks like a prank exposing someone in an outhouse? Odd collection, fun.


----------



## msleonas (Sep 29, 2012)

I never thought of that being an outhouse, but looking at it again I think you are right! LOL, that is funny.


----------



## botlguy (Sep 29, 2012)

> ~Leona
> 
> "Digging Girls of the World Unite"


~Leona 

 I dig Girls, actually full grown women, and I mean FULL grown, may I join in?    [][][]


----------



## msleonas (Sep 29, 2012)

You are a little too far away...


----------



## botlguy (Sep 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  msleonas
> 
> You are a little too far away...


 Awwwww SHUCKS ! []


----------



## madman (Sep 29, 2012)

some times, i like digging these things better than bottles, not sure how these were sold? great finds!


----------



## msleonas (Sep 30, 2012)

@Botlguy

 I did some research with what you said, and you are right!!!!!!


----------



## msleonas (Sep 30, 2012)

Here is one on ebay, but obviously the one have has no paint on it. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ori...-Figurine-Outhouse-Statue-JAPAN-/251086478944


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 30, 2012)

Makes me wonder if they were ever painted or people are painting them to try to increase the value.


----------



## msleonas (Sep 30, 2012)

The one I have doesn't look like it was ever painted. Even though I found it while digging, there is no trace of paint on it like the other figurines that I found in the same pocket. The examples of the outhouse one on line definitely look like they came painted though.


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 1, 2012)

The Japan one looks like an Occupation piece...after WWII when the US occupied, there were many poor Japanese people w/o jobs. There were many factories created and the results are some weird pieces..I have a small boot ashtray from the "Lego" company from that period...Also have quite a few figurines that look just like Hummel pieces from that era..... Nice finds!!


----------



## msleonas (Oct 1, 2012)

Cool ironmountain, it is nice to find interesting things like these when digging for bottles.


----------

